# Footy Fans - Impromptu Peess Up!!



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's English Premier League...

Anyone out and about later today sinking a few beers while watching the only team in Manchester hammer the Salford Sissies....

I'll probably be enjoying that and then watching the magnificent blues kick the frenchmans arse very hard in West London.

Having said that, as a Toon fan, I know nowt about footie...

Location - Goodfella's Regal Plaza Hotel, on traffic signals opposite Jacky's, corner of Bank Street and Trade Centre Road, sort of directly opposite the lights from York Hotel....

Most have my #, if not PM someone who has, or me in the next hour or so.

Fixtures - 
Chelsea v Arsenal, 20:00 
Man City v Man Utd, 17:30 
Portsmouth v Blackburn, 19:00 
Tottenham v Everton, 19:00


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Might see you in there for the later game.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsk! The game that matters was yesterday. Villa v my beloved Fulham. Another draw (we bore teams to draws!) means we are currently standing 8th in the league! 

Him indoors is a Blackburn supporter and I am sure there will be tears when they get their backsides kicked again! I reckon Ince has no more than 4 weeks in that job.

Chelsea v Arsenal - hard to decide which I hate the most! 


Enjoy your games. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Tsk! The game that matters was yesterday.
> 
> -


VERY TRUE!!

Sunderland 1 - 4 Bolton


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh and if anyone doesn't know me I'm the [email protected] in the pink shirt. Knew I should have worn something else today, but at least the colour goes with my eyes....


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

All very good games.
In fact great build-up to the main event tomorrow: L'pool vs W.Ham


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> All very good games.
> In fact great build-up to the main event tomorrow: L'pool vs W.Ham


Truth that. Up The Hammers!!!


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Fulham, Londons finest club that produced the greatest escape in premiership history last year!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh and if anyone doesn't know me I'm the [email protected] in the pink shirt. Knew I should have worn something else today, but at least the colour goes with my eyes....



You told me your eyes are red..... LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

aitchy said:


> Nothing wrong with Fulham, Londons finest club that produced the greatest escape in premiership history last year!!


Disagree, that dubious honour went to West Brom in 2005, Sunday at 3pm they're sitting rock bottom, 4 results had to go there way for them to stay up. 5pm, they stayed up, the greatest escape act in Premier League history, and yes, i was watching it at Goodfellas, the Palace fans weren't too happy mind you....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> You told me your eyes are red..... LOL


Welcome back.....

Another quiet evening last night.....


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

HAHa french man kicked Blues arse in their own backyard and those losers havent got a clue what to do...... Chelski fans are typical english fans one loss and they wine their arse off......

Arsenal by Arsene


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That's English Premier League...
> 
> *Anyone out and about later today sinking a few beers while watching the only team in Manchester hammer the Salford Sissies....
> 
> ...


Chelsea 1 Arsenal 2
City 0 Utd 1

Told you I know nowt about footy....


----------

